# Losing Touch With Life



## ChadTheDeviant (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey everybody. Been looking at many of the posts on this website and decided maybe I should finally make an account myself and post cause maybe you guys can give me some personal stories, tips and/or advice on how to find myself again. So a little background on my situation:

Had some mild social anxiety as a teenager. Very isolated and secluded. Also had mild dissociation as a teen that I didn't know about until it's has hit me this time and I researched it. Young life from ages 6-17 was absolutely horrific and riddled with trauma and constant stress.

Once I hit the age of 18-19, and began working and getting into the adult life, all those things left me and fell behind. Up until recently. So I moved out of state with my fiancé and lived there for almost two years. Had a BLAST living with my two brothers and fiancé and working and just living young life enjoying myself. Then, my fiancé and I decided while we were down there to buy a home! Woo! Well, the MORNING after moving into this house, we found out she was pregnant! At first I was like "oh shit". God NO! Then I became excited! I fell into it and was so looking forward to my baby girl being born. (Elayna is her name). Well... towards the end of her pregnancy, I had gotten a couple of panic attacks at work following strong feelings of vertigo. I recognized these from when I was younger and would experience panic attacks as they always began with that damn dizziness. I also noticed a few times while I was out and about I would get very anxious when I wouldnt normally. Then we got a phone call from the hospital saying that my fiancé would have to get a c section a week away. Boom. Immediate panic attack that turned into non stop, unrelenting, horrifyingly scary anxiety all day every day for the whole week leading up to it. I somehow worked my way through and was in the surgery room for her and everything! I felt damn proud because I was petrified. I figured "now that she's here, I won't feel anxious anymore. It's done. Everything will go back to normal and I can be the hard working go getter I've always been". Well.. I was wrong. I started noticing while in the hospital right after her birth that I was still quite anxious. And now, it seemed like I was looking at everything through a straw. I said "it's ok. Now you're only anxious cause you're in a hospital. Once we get out of here I'll be better". Ehh. Wrong again. Still horribly anxious when I got home, so much so that now I became ridiculously agoraphobic and even quit my salary job that I had just gotten promoted to.

Fast forward to now, and I've moved my family back home with her mother staying in her extra bedroom and constantly feel detached from my surroundings. I've even lost 40 pounds in the last two months. At first it was tons of crying and I went to a couple places seeking help to no avail and now I'm numb, anxious, can't feel things (aside from occasional anxiety and sadness), my memory seems guffed up, I get easily distracted and side tracked, pressure in my head etc.

The real reason I'm making this post is because I'm only two months into feeling this way and am hoping those that have recovered could please give me tips and advice as well as your detailed recovery stories to offer me some hope as well as some positive reinforcement since those around me don't quite understand. Please, DO NOT post that you've had this for 30000 years. Please? I can't read that. Just positive stories and telling me how I can't help this. Btw feel free to ask ANY questions.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Go away,live your life. Don't obsess about it, don't drink alcohol or use drugs. Do yoga, meditation. It's mostly all anxiety, you wont find a magic pill or cure. That is my honest advice for somebody who just had it for such a short time.


----------



## ChadTheDeviant (Dec 11, 2019)

Aridity said:


> Go away,live your life. Don't obsess about it, don't drink alcohol or use drugs. Do yoga, meditation. It's mostly all anxiety, you wont find a magic pill or cure. That is my honest advice for somebody who just had it for such a short time.


I know I've only had it a short time but it seems relatively intense compared to many of the stories I read on here. I don't even know how I can drive or shower or remember anything. Also... the DP got rid of most of my anxiety for a few weeks. But now, I have been feeling anxious and panicky again. Could this possibly be a sign I'm slowly coming out of it? I'm waiting for a call from a local EMDR trained psychotherapist that I may try to go to for help. At first the unrealism seemed like the worst part of this, but now it's the constant utter confusion. Like.. my brain feels completely devoid of thought. Idk how I'm talking when I talk. It's very scary. But I'm trying to remain hopeful. Could feeling this anxiety again be a sign that it may be letting up? I've also tried getting out and getting a job again, held it for two weeks and then could t do it anymore.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

ChadTheDeviant said:


> I know I've only had it a short time but it seems relatively intense compared to many of the stories I read on here. I don't even know how I can drive or shower or remember anything. Also... the DP got rid of most of my anxiety for a few weeks. But now, I have been feeling anxious and panicky again. Could this possibly be a sign I'm slowly coming out of it? I'm waiting for a call from a local EMDR trained psychotherapist that I may try to go to for help. At first the unrealism seemed like the worst part of this, but now it's the constant utter confusion. Like.. my brain feels completely devoid of thought. Idk how I'm talking when I talk. It's very scary. But I'm trying to remain hopeful. Could feeling this anxiety again be a sign that it may be letting up? I've also tried getting out and getting a job again, held it for two weeks and then could t do it anymore.


Could be yes, nobody knows. I think feeling anxiety is somewhat positive then you have something to work with. I'd rather choose anxiety over the severe numbness no doubt. Maybe try some medications in the mean time.


----------

